# Lifereef....Bubbles so smooth....mm mm mm..



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to stroke your skimmer's silky smooooooth body?
If you ever come over to our store, we'll give you a free 5 minutes of alone time with our 72" tall Lifereef skimmers mm mm mm!

Enjoy the Pron..










These bad boys are made to order so if you would like to get one from their Canadian Distributor, send us a pm or email and we'll hook you up goooood...​


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Does it get wet?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Norco said:


> Does it get wet?


Thats what she said


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you guys make me wondering .... 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm staying out of this one..........


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Flazky said:


> Have you ever wanted to stroke your skimmer's silky smooooooth body?
> If you ever come over to our store, we'll give you a free 5 minutes of alone time with our 72" tall Lifereef skimmers mm mm mm!​


----------

